# My custom mini truck



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

This is my custom Subaru Sambar Mini truck I built for Hunting and Ice fishing.... Under 10 grand, 4 cylinder, independent suspension, 2" lift, these trucks are well worth it that a side x side....😎


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice job bending the tubing. The rest looks nice also.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man is that cool I want one !!! It’s like the Roxor but can do more with it. Are they street legal? I seen a Roxor at the waterfowl festival and loved it. The couple who owned it made it street legal and I thought it was pretty slick.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

These things are badass and can go damn near anywhere. Way more versatile than a SXS, unless you want to tear up the trails at 80mph.

One of these is on my short list of must haves.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

That thing is sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

as long as you can get parts!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

i just did a quick search and it said michigan does not allow these on the street. Which is probably why I don't see them. My research wrong? P.S. they are cool!


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

where are the fishing/spearing holes in the bed?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

roger15055 said:


> Man is that cool I want one !!! It’s like the Roxor but can do more with it. Are they street legal? I seen a Roxor at the waterfowl festival and loved it. The couple who owned it made it street legal and I thought it was pretty slick.


Not street legal but with the orange triangle you can drive down the right side of the road. I haven't had any issues. Dirt roads and two tracks they are awesome....


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> These things are badass and can go damn near anywhere. Way more versatile than a SXS, unless you want to tear up the trails at 80mph.
> 
> One of these is on my short list of must haves.


Dougs Trucks on Facebook he is out of Lapeer. great guy and has a bunch to pick from..... Start at about 5 grand on up.....


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

NorthernMich said:


> as long as you can get parts!


No problem getting parts if needed, I haven't had a issue with mine. Thing is going to have tracks on it next....


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

PerchOnly said:


> i just did a quick search and it said michigan does not allow these on the street. Which is probably why I don't see them. My research wrong? P.S. they are cool!


This is for my Deer Camp in the U.P and Ice fishing.... I drive it all over Port Huron with no issues yet.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

They are so worth it...... Orange Triangle and ORV / Trail sticker you are good to go. Dougs Trucks on Facebook the guy is awesome and they are located in Lapeer.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Way better than a side x side! Hell, the hard cab alone would be a $3,000 upgrade on one. 
Great buy, enjoy!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

That's cool. How wide and what's the weight of that thing?


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

Joel/AK said:


> That's cool. How wide and what's the weight of that thing?


I think 63" wide weights about 1500 lbs.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Does it have a boxer 4cylinder like all the oth subarus? How many liters?


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

Mark4486 said:


> Does it have a boxer 4cylinder like all the oth subarus? How many liters?


Yes it's a boxer engine 4 cylinder not sure on liters. I had it going 65-70 mph tho.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Love your paint job. Love the deer head on the front hood. Great job bending the metal for the rear cab.. looks very very heavy duty. Kind of wish we would have went this way for deer camp.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

tdejong302 said:


> Love your paint job. Love the deer head on the front hood. Great job bending the metal for the rear cab.. looks very very heavy duty. Kind of wish we would have went this way for deer camp.


That is Real Tree snow camo wrap I put on, The tubing is exhaust piping as my buddy owns a shop and we bent it on his machine. 40" light bar, 9500 lb wench, rims and tires, custom jeep wrangler front bumper, custom canvas , Optima battery, back up camera I did so much stuff to this truck its awesome...... Thanks


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> These things are badass and can go damn near anywhere. Way more versatile than a SXS, unless you want to tear up the trails at 80mph.
> 
> One of these is on my short list of must haves.


Can't really compare them to a SxS. These trucks would be a rough ride on most ORV trails even at a slow speed. I would be a little nervous riding it on an ORV Route with a cabover like that. I would be worried about getting hit head on by a SXS that was going too fast around a blind corner. I quit riding my Teryx4 on holiday weekends, because of the number of crashes. Too many idiots on the trails these days. They would be great for hunting and cruising forest roads/county roads like the OP is using it for.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

ToddS said:


> Not street legal but with the orange triangle you can drive down the right side of the road. I haven't had any issues. Dirt roads and two tracks they are awesome....


Do you have it insured and titled as an ORV? I know Michigan requires all ORV's to be titled. I personally would want it insured even if driving on back roads and 2 tracks. You never know who may be flying around a corner.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> Do you have it insured and titled as an ORV? I know Michigan requires all ORV's to be titled. I personally would want it insured even if driving on back roads and 2 tracks. You never know who may be flying around a corner.


I have a title, I use it at deer camp in the U.P ORV /Trail sticker no issues, Insurance will take your money too....lol Its not used flying down the trails like you would think.... Suspension is good thats why I bought this one it has better suspension.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

roger15055 said:


> Man is that cool I want one !!! It’s like the Roxor but can do more with it. Are they street legal? I seen a Roxor at the waterfowl festival and loved it. The couple who owned it made it street legal and I thought it was pretty slick.


I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to make one of the these trucks street legal seeing how you make Roxor's and SXS's street legal.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Is that sweet or what!, you did a super job modifying. Good luck with it, If I see ya on the ice one day be prepared for me to stop by and check it out.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice bumper and winch that will come in handy in the UP.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

ToddS said:


> This is my custom Subaru Sambar Mini truck I built for Hunting and Ice fishing.... Under 10 grand, 4 cylinder, independent suspension, 2" lift, these trucks are well worth it that a side x side....😎
> View attachment 789057
> View attachment 789059
> View attachment 789060
> ...





ToddS said:


> This is my custom Subaru Sambar Mini truck I built for Hunting and Ice fishing.... Under 10 grand, 4 cylinder, independent suspension, 2" lift, these trucks are well worth it that a side x side....😎
> View attachment 789057
> View attachment 789059
> View attachment 789060
> ...


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bravo that is bad ass. I would love to do something like that. I'm thinking about converting an old camper into a shack

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

Well went up to camp for 3 weeks in western U.P Deer camp, truck ran flawless even in a foot of snow. We took 3 bucks at camp had a Awesome time. Put 300 plus miles on the Mini again with no issues. So much nicer to be in a cab with heat. Drove all over on the two tracks over berms the nice thing is alot of two tracks have berms put up by DNR and with a opening in the middle that is 60" and the Mini fit. All other full size truck have to park and walk in not me. Well worth a look if your looking for side x side because these Mini Trucks are 10k and less as mine I customized for my liking. Just Awesome little trucks.......


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Thats a lot better deal than a sxs. My friend spent $30k on his sxs!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a Suzuki, love it..right hand drive is a little wierd to get used to..use mine mostly field hunting for geese, Cant make the street legal in Ohio, but I have farm ground and triangle and one wheel off pavement is legal


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

Bump For Sale

Todd


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you wind up getting tracks for it? How much are you asking? PM welcomed


----------

